# Texas AEMT Scope of Practice



## ArizonaEMT (Jun 22, 2017)

Ok guys and girls, I have searched both on this forum and Google a bunch but cannot find out what the typical scope of practice for AEMTS in Texas.  I am currently doing my AEMT and looking to relocate in the next year or so. 

I do know a lot is dependent on the medical director, but whats the typical scope of practice / drug list for AEMTS in Texas?

Would be especially great if you had the actual protocols to look at....

Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 22, 2017)

The protocols are out there and they are not hard to find at all. 

If you have Paramedic Protocol Provider (PPP) you can find around 30 different protocols from Texas.


----------



## ArizonaEMT (Jun 22, 2017)

I would really like not to spend the $10 on the app.......


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 22, 2017)

ArizonaEMT said:


> Would be especially great if you had the actual protocols to look at....





DesertMedic66 said:


> If you have Paramedic Protocol Provider (PPP) you can find around 30 different protocols from Texas.





ArizonaEMT said:


> I would really like not to spend the $10 on the app.......


Remarkable (shakes head).


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 22, 2017)

This should get you started:
http://www.emsprotocols.org/


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 23, 2017)

It can range from something as simple as ETI, IV, basic drugs to RSI, narcotics, and more paramedic type protocols. It's greatly dependent on what are of the state you are looking at moving to. 
IV, IO, ETI, D50, fluids are all pretty much universal for an Intermediate in Texas.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 23, 2017)

AEMT here in most Houston-area locations is basically a skills monkey and saline-transfer rider.


----------



## jbiedebach (Jul 11, 2017)

I work in TX. We don't have any AEMTs in our system (it is actually just as easy and costs the same to get Medic). When I went through medic school you could test for EMT-I halfway through and many people did but several years back they changed the internship requirement to match the medic internship. So now if you did AEMT in TX you need the same number of rides and ER shifts. You might as well just get medic.

In terms of scope, AEMTs in our system cannot do anything cardiac (12 lead, cardiac drugs) but they can intubate (No RSI though).  DM me and I will send you a link to the protocols


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hernan (Apr 22, 2019)

jbiedebach said:


> I work in TX. We don't have any AEMTs in our system (it is actually just as easy and costs the same to get Medic). When I went through medic school you could test for EMT-I halfway through and many people did but several years back they changed the internship requirement to match the medic internship. So now if you did AEMT in TX you need the same number of rides and ER shifts. You might as well just get medic.
> 
> In terms of scope, AEMTs in our system cannot do anything cardiac (12 lead, cardiac drugs) but they can intubate (No RSI though).  DM me and I will send you a link to the protocols
> 
> ...


If they cannot do RSI, what the intubation options?


----------



## Hernan (Apr 22, 2019)

Hernan said:


> If they cannot do RSI, what the intubation options?


What drugs they can administer?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 24, 2019)

Hernan said:


> If they cannot do RSI, what the intubation options?


codes and patients w/ no gag reflex. Possibly nasal intubation.


----------

